# Bindings for my Ride Machete



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

it depends on what kind of riding do you plan on doing, but I really like Ride bindings. so I would look at their lineup and see which one best suits your riding style.

contraband
ex
rodeo
revolt
capo


----------



## bustacap (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm all mountain rider, btw im looking at Rome Mob and Ride Ex bindings. What do you think?


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I like my Ride Revolts on my DH.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

bustacap said:


> I'm all mountain rider, btw im looking at Rome Mob and Ride Ex bindings. What do you think?


how much are you willing to spend? you would be much happier if you go one step up from mobs or ex's. see if you can find a sale on some rome 390s or ride revolts, both are a worthwhile jump up. unless you're new, if you're new to riding then ex or mob would be good. i started on ex's and liked them, but quickly outgrew them skill wise. i would also definitely check out forum faction bindings. cost about the same as ex or mob, but have a bit more tech in them.

i know tactics.com has a sale on rome bindings right now.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DLX's, Mobs, and EX's are all soft for the Machete. 

I would say Rodeo's, Raiden Phantoms, Flow NXT-ATse, or K2 Company's.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Also might want to take a look at Union Atlas'. Fantastic binding, medium flex, great response, super comfy.


----------



## bustacap (Jan 24, 2012)

Btw do i need wide deck if my foot is 11?


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

bustacap said:


> Btw do i need wide deck if my foot is 11?


you're right on the edge with an 11. is that shoe size or snowboard boot size? a mid wide is definitely sufficient, but i would check out the waist width. compare your board with some wide and some regular boards.


----------



## bustacap (Jan 24, 2012)

Tech Specs:
The board has different base designs.null
Core Pop Rods® 1.0 Core
Riderweight max. (kg) 80
Tail Width (cm) 29.7
Running Lenght (cm) 121.6
Stance (cm) 55,9
Nose Width (cm) 29.7
Waist Width (cm) 24.9
Side Cut Radius (m) 9,85/7,35/9,85
Riderweight min. (kg) 57

And my boot is 11. So do i need wide board?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

seshday is selling black large forum faction bindings for $100, and 20% only today (use code george). I need a medium  or else I would snatch one up. $80 to try a new binding darnit.

That hinge tech seems pretty cool.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Good find. If you're spending sub $100 I'd get the Factions, good bindings for an unbelievable price. If you're in the $150 range, look into the Ride Revolt or Rodeos, they're going on sale all over the internet.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Good find. If you're spending sub $100 I'd get the Factions, good bindings for an unbelievable price. If you're in the $150 range, look into the Ride Revolt or Rodeos, they're going on sale all over the internet.


yeah i'm pretty bummed there are no mediums left or I'd have bought them already. For $80 they sound like a steal.

The ride's scare me, I've heard of sticky ratchets, and the web toe caps giving out.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> yeah i'm pretty bummed there are no mediums left or I'd have bought them already. For $80 they sound like a steal.
> 
> The ride's scare me, I've heard of sticky ratchets, and the web toe caps giving out.


Yeah that is a steal. If there were mediums I'd be scooping them up myself. 

My brother rides the Rodeo's and he's got some problems with his front toe ratchet, but not his back, maybe it's hit or miss. And I've seen the webbing on the toe straps completely split open on older models, maybe it just deteriorates with time. But he loves how responsive and comfortable they are. I'm actually looking to take them for a few runs this weekend.


----------

